# Senior Pictures with my Assassin



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Figured I would share some of my senior pictures with my Assassin


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

cooooooooooooool


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i had my sr pics taken with my indoor setup with my ve+


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Aaron Groce said:


> i had my sr pics taken with my indoor setup with my ve+


post em up


----------



## GRLost (Jul 11, 2012)

nice pics. just asking, but what changes did you make to the cable guard?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Nice pics!! BTW you have really good form!


----------

